# Marriage Before Or After Partner Visa Application



## Kiwi Pom (Jan 22, 2010)

Hi Folks,

I’d really appreciate your views on this one. My Australian partner and I are in a defacto relationship but not yet of a year standing. I spent hours the other night reading all the partnership visa paperwork and couldn’t work out what difference it makes if you:

1)	Apply under the prospective marriage visa and get married within 9 months in Aus in the usual way
2)	Got married in NZ (where we live) before applying for a visa, bearing in mind we’d still not be living together of 12 months standing.

I mean, are there extra visa steps (and costs!) if we do one or the other of the above, is one better than the other, that kind of thing?

Our other option is to wait out the defacto, which is still on the table, but I just want to see if I’m missing some basic stuff here cos I was reading it all late at night!

Thanks,
Kiwi Pom


----------



## Wanderer (Jun 16, 2007)

Kiwi Pom said:


> Hi Folks,
> 
> I'd really appreciate your views on this one. My Australian partner and I are in a defacto relationship but not yet of a year standing. I spent hours the other night reading all the partnership visa paperwork and couldn't work out what difference it makes if you:
> 
> ...


Doing a PMV and then marrying in Australia, you still need to put in an onshore partner visa application so it's a double application approach and $825 extra for that pleasure.

If you get married in NZ and apply for the spouse partner or as you say wait out to get the 12 months together, it is just the one application.
Partner Category Visa Charges

And even if you were in a hurry, it seems that offshore partner visas can be somewhat quicker than the PMV and/or onshore partner applications.

If yo do want to return to Oz quicker are you under 31 and eligible for a WHV? as an interim move and you could still head back to NZ, Bali or somewhere to put in a partner application, the $825 kicking into fares/honeymoon.


----------



## Kiwi Pom (Jan 22, 2010)

Sadly most definitely NOT eligible age wise for a WHV!!

Redundancies doing the rounds at work, so just exploring options if our hands were forced to consider a move a little earlier. Or rather, if work changes gave us the extra impetus! That and friends tying the knot rubbing off Thanks for feedback - will be re-reading all the partnership material again this weekend so your input is much appreciated!

Kiwi Pom


----------



## Dexter (May 5, 2010)

Getting married will save you time and money in terms of visa application... You will apply for two visas at once - temporary spouse and permanent spouse at once in one application and in one payment. You will first be granted temp visa and after two years if your relationship still exists it will be changed to permanent (some additional documents will be required). 

However, you will still need to prove that your relationship is continuing and genuine. Me and my wife went through this process a few years back and they requested heaps of documents to prove those two facts - copies of letters, e-mails, pictures, bills, even phone bills proving that I sent her text messages.


----------



## jessbsw (Aug 31, 2010)

*Tmv*

Hey Dexter,

Just wondering, do you still have to provide all that paperwork (joint bills, bank accounts, stat declarations, phone, email and text message evidence, photos etc for the Temporary Marriage Visa. I heard that applying for De Facto is supposed to be much more particular and difficult to prove than the marriage ones. Is the TMV still requiring all of those things??

Thanks


----------



## Wanderer (Jun 16, 2007)

When you apply for a partner visa it is like TR/PR one at the same time and sometime in the second year after a TR is granted, you'll be sent a letter asking for information to confirm the relationship is still existing.
But yes, you need to supply the appropriate evidence as listed on the Immi site.


----------



## dancingqueen (Mar 11, 2011)

*Prospective Marriage Visa/Partner Visa HELP!*

Hi all,

wow im so glad i found this site! its great to read other people who are in the same situation as me.

I need some help/advice on the PMV and the Partner Visa...basically my partner and i have been together over a year and are wanting to get married next year..he is a brazilian citizen but currently working in Dubai as he is with Emirates..when i met him he was in australia on a study visa for two years and then got offered this job at the start of this year.

I want to know a few things...ive read that applying for PMV in dubai can take alot longer than other places?? and is it better to get a PMV or we thought get married overseas and then apply for a temporary partner visa.....?

appreciate all the advice and help thanks so much!

:O)


----------



## missfeefa (Feb 20, 2010)

Hey there,

My husband and I got married in the registry office here in Perth so that we could apply for the spouse visa quicker as we hadn't lived together for a year. I'm Italian so there was no way I could organise my big Italian wedding in such a short amount of time, so we had a big Catholic wedding in November of the same year, and we'll be having another wedding (yet again...) in his country in June this year! I say do that


----------



## theskyisblue (Sep 28, 2010)

dancingqueen said:


> Hi all,
> 
> wow im so glad i found this site! its great to read other people who are in the same situation as me.
> 
> ...


Hi dancingqueen
I am australian & my fiance is brazilian. He just had his PMV 300 visa approved a couple weeks back & is now in Australia. If your partner applies in Dubai, his application will be sent to Brasilia for processing -- via diplomatic post which could take approx 6 weeks. Save yourself the time & courier it direct to Brasilia yourself.

DIAC are really taking a hardline on Brasilian visas right now, so make sure you put together a solid application w/ LOTS of evidence. My CO seemed to value the fact that I'd spent time in his home city in Brazil (ie understanding of culture/language).

I think if you apply for a spouse visa you'll need to show that you've lived together for a decent amount of time even after marriage (ie several months). If you can't live in Dubai it might be better to apply for a PMV.
You're welcome to PM me if you'd like some info on my experience w/ DIAC Brasilia.

best wishes


----------



## dancingqueen (Mar 11, 2011)

Hi the skyisblue,

thanks so much for your advice - i currently dont have the setting to do PM...i would like some information on your experience with it all and dealing with DIAC Brasilia.

thanks again!

:O) 
Ps..how long did yours take to process? ive head the average time is 5-10 months........


----------



## dancingqueen (Mar 11, 2011)

Hi Miss Feefa,

were you and your now husband living together in perth?

thanks!

Mia


----------



## theskyisblue (Sep 28, 2010)

dancingqueen said:


> Hi the skyisblue,
> 
> thanks so much for your advice - i currently dont have the setting to do PM...i would like some information on your experience with it all and dealing with DIAC Brasilia.
> 
> ...


hi dancing queen
it took 4.5 months for us. the CO was allocated to our application within 2 days, which is quite fast. fyi (your fiance may already know this from his student visa) but he will require 3 different police certificates from brasil. he should hopefully be able to get them all online (in my case my fiance had to attend in person to get one of them). He also needs to send copy of his military enlistment certificate & national ID card for brasil. When you have your PM working, I can recommend a NAATI guy in Sydney who can do translations for you at a very reasonable price (requires colour scanned copy of doc to do translation). any questions, let me know, i'm happy to help.
cheers


----------



## missfeefa (Feb 20, 2010)

dancingqueen said:


> Hi Miss Feefa,
> 
> were you and your now husband living together in perth?
> 
> ...


Hi Mia,

Sorry for the delay with my reply. My husband is currently back in his country awaiting the ASIO check to come through on his spouse visa. He was here on a 12 month tourist visa, so we married during that time. The only issue was he had to keep leaving the country every 3 months, but he was studying abroad so it wasn't a big deal. Now is the hardest part because we don't know how long it's going to take to get his visa finalised!

If I were you I would just get the registry wedding out of the way, then apply for your visa. Look at making plans for a 'proper' wedding in the near future. It actually takes the pressure off the big day and I wasn't nervous in the slightest.

Good luck


----------

